# Kaufberatung Fully/Enduro



## BeScary (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich lese mich hier schon seit einigen Wochen durch.
Ich habe zZt ein Hardtail (Ghost Miss 2000) Ist auch mein ersten Mountenbike und bin dadurch auf den Geschmack gekommen. Am Wochenende habe ich jedoch gemerkt das mein Bike leider etwas in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde und anscheinend den Trails nicht mehr gewachsen ist. (hab am vorder sowie hinterrad eine leichte 8 drinne und meine Schaltung will auch nicht mehr so. Die Federgabel spricht sowieso kaum an.)


Bin jetzt die ganze Zeit schon am suchen nach einem geeignete Bike für mich. Am liebsten ein Fully (Enduro?). Bin auch schon ein paar probe gefahren aber dadurch das ich so klein bin (1.59) Ist die Auswahl echt begrenzt. Das Lush von Trek fande ich bis jetzt ganz in Ordnung. Habe aber im Internet nicht all zu viel davon finden können. 

Und ich weiß nicht ob es so sinnvol ist mir einfach eins im Internet zu bestellen. Habt ihr da einen Rat bzw. Anregungen für mich welche Marke? Vorallem darf es nicht allzu teuer sein. Auf jedenfall nicht mehr wie 2.500,00 .
Ist es sinnvoll evt. auf die Saison 2013 zu warten ob da "mein Bike" dabei ist, oder ändert sich da sowieso nicht viel an der auswahl? 
Gibt es denn so großen unterschied zwischen einem Lady-Bike und einem Unisex/Männerbike? 

Vielen Dank für eure Tips und Anregungen


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2012)

All Mountain/ Enduro Kaufbereatung

Welche ungefähre Oberrohrlänge bei Körpergröße 1,61m ??

Fully für kleine Frau

Überstandshöhe Hilfe

suche Fullyrahmen in XS o. S

Kleine Frau sucht das passende Fahrrad



Schon gelesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeScary (18. Juni 2012)

zum teil schon, danke


----------



## Luckas (18. Juni 2012)

Eine ganz gute Übersicht:

http://www.girlsridetoo.de/alle-lady-bikes/


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Juni 2012)

Cube Stereo wäre was. Trek Lush ist besonders auf leichtere und kleinere Frauen abgestimmt und kreigt überaus positives Feedback für Geometrie und Federung - hier gut zusammen gefasst (aber auf englisch..)

http://www.bicycling.com/mountainbikecom/bikes-gear/lushs-special-geometry


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (19. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir auch das Kona Tanuki empfehlen. Das war auch mein erstes Rad letztes Jahr und es hat mir richtig gut gefallen  Ich habe mir jetzt ein Herb FR geholt, aber das Tanuki gebe ich nicht her  Das wird dir bestimmt gut gefallen, da es 

1. ein super "Einsteiger"-Fully ist (130mm vorne und hinten wenn ich mich erinnere)
2. Preislich im Rahmen und dazu vÃ¶llig ausreichend ausgestattet (1100â¬ oder 1200â¬)
3. es gibt viele verschiedene RahmengrÃ¶Ãen und durch das geschwungene Oberrohr vor allem auch fÃ¼r kleinere Personen geeignet 

Kannst ja mal in mein Profil dir ein paar fotos anschauen. Und wenn du ausm Ruhrgebiert oder Umgebung kommst kannst du auch gerne mal Probe fahren (ich bin 1,65m groÃ, also auch kein Riese  )

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe!


----------

